
Ask HN: Is cryptocurrency-mining-specific hardware useful for Deep Learning? - webmaven
I am seeing a lot more components touted specifically for cryptocurrency mining, and in particular I am intrigued by motherboards that support many GPUs[0].<p>Does anyone have experience building &quot;Deep Learning rigs&quot; using these (or similar) components? Are there any pitfalls to be aware of?<p>[0] eg. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.techradar.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;best-mining-motherboards
======
wmf
Don't do this. Putting GPUs on x1 or x4 links will probably tank performance.

~~~
webmaven
Hey Wes, long time no chat (I'm this guy:
[http://wmf.editthispage.com/discuss/msgReader$5703](http://wmf.editthispage.com/discuss/msgReader$5703)).

Thanks for the response. Would the performance hit affect both inference AND
training?

Why does the performance hit _not_ affect cryptomining?

